# Anyone working in PR in Dubai?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi! I am moving to Dubai in April with my partner and I'm looking for a job in PR. I've sent my CV to a few PR agencies and have been in contact with recruitment agents both here in the UK and in Dubai.

But what I'm really looking for is some advice from someone already working in the industry IN Dubai - is there anything I should be aware of? Much longer working hours? More difficult clients? Issues with being a white female consultant? Any benefits I should hold out for? Does anyone get a housing allowance?

Sorry for all the questions! I am really excited about moving out there and everyone has told me how great it is, but I would love to talk to someone who is experiencing my job day-to-day.

Many thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Plenty of work out here in the PR field, I would wait until you get here then start searching gulf news etc. Biggest problem for you is that you have no contacts here in the UAE - ie press/media/networking. This may go against you unless you have handled some pretty big accounts recently. Average working week is 48 hours a week, be prepared to work more. Housing allowance for people employed locally rarely exists.


----------

